# I'm changing my name, (just on here.)



## Nym (Sep 7, 2009)

Why I've decided too change the name. It's fairly simple really the name was a reference too feeling particularly stupid, and lazy. I am in no way in the mood to associate myself with either of those at the moment thus I'm changing it. It'll be simple and easy to remember and will for the most part disassociate me with the tag witty, I mean Christ I was feeling completely un-witty and thus the name (I know slightly confusing.) The new name will be Nym (I was considering Syn, but meh.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

not nymwit? lol, kidding  I like Nym, has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Nym (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah, nym it's pretty much like name, now only if I could figure out how to do it. lol


----------



## Nym (Sep 7, 2009)

I should have posted this before my long winded explanation why society is screwed up. I like it much better.


----------

